Ask HN: Do other fields have their own HN? - knite
======
Chloro
[http://www.lumberjacknews.com/](http://www.lumberjacknews.com/)

Looks like no

------
observation
Not in this exact form.

The majority of what HN is went under the name 'trade publications', these
have a community surrounding them.

Fine Homebuilding and Green Building Advisor are examples for tradespeople
that I frequent.

If they had a flexible forum, agolia search and native imugr it'd be a hugely
improved experience.

You should have the ability to load like a whip on a typical workstation from
10-15 years ago, your audience isn't there because of the tech or JS bullcrap.
That is one thing HN got 100% right.

------
lainon
[https://write.narwhal.space/](https://write.narwhal.space/)

------
galfarragem
No. However as HN grew, it became more generalist and reduced the need for
other HNs. I've acknowledged HN being read by architects, artists, fighter
pilots, map makers, lawyers, tradesmans and doctors.

Every subject, exposed in a relevant way that adds value, has a place in HN.

------
fractallyte
For marketing and sales:
[https://growthhackers.com/posts](https://growthhackers.com/posts)

It's been up for a few years (and looks good!), but hasn't gained much
momentum. This is one of those segments that seems to lack a certain
_something_ , that causes a community to coalesce around a central interest.

~~~
tomcam
> looks good!

> hasn't gained much momentum.

Not trying to be arch, but the above contradicting statements tell me these
folks in particular are manifestly unable to prove their own worth.

------
middleman90
[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

------
chirau
Datatau

[http://www.datatau.com](http://www.datatau.com)

~~~
quickthrower2
That's quite the rip off

~~~
Dannymetconan
It's a great model why change what works!

------
abhutra
[https://www.crypto.study/](https://www.crypto.study/)

For all Blockchain and cryptocurrency realated news.

------
owebmaster
[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs) is also about software development but
without the business/marketing part

------
naveen99
There are some pretty large groups on facebook.

